# If I keep my money in the freezer.....



## bubbahead

will it be safe from fire? I was told that the fridge/freezer will not burn on the inside. I'm thinking about taking a few bucks out of the bank...LOL


----------



## RichieC

bubbahead said:


> will it be safe from fire? I was told that the fridge/freezer will not burn on the inside. I'm thinking about taking a few bucks out of the bank...LOL


http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=242495


----------



## jamala

my hubby is a fireman and he said it can burn in a housefire. If it is on an outside wall it would be a little safer but he would not recommend keeping money in it.


----------



## turtlehead

So much for keeping some cold cash on hand.
Ba dump bump.


Sorry. I tried to resist.


----------



## Guest

Maybe put some money in a mason jar, screw the lid on tightly, and bury it in the backyard.


----------



## booklover

How about just a small fireproof safe. My uncle's house burned to the ground in '94 and the contents of his safe were... safe.


----------



## Reptyle

What interest rate is your fridge offering?


----------



## fishinsoap

Put it where you want, the government will find a way to take it from you soon enough.


----------



## bubbahead

Thanks for the replies, folks. I did check out the link about important documents. Some good ideas there. At this point in time I'm not too concerned with interest earnings. I'm just wanting to keep a decent amount of what I have close at hand. I don't have enough to earn a boat load of interest and would feel better having a years worth of expenses within reach. I personally don't find that any different than other "stockpile" items. I mean, you COULD just go to the store each week and buy more food, or you COULD just buy ammo when you run out, or...............


----------



## lilmommajnn

I second the suggestion of small fire-safe. I bought one a while back...was about $30, IIRC. I put legal papers, coin collection, extra checks, heirloom jewelry, shot records, etc in it...it doesn't look to be very big but it sure holds a LOT more than I thought it would!


----------



## Sonshine

Having lived through a housefire the only thing that wasn't destroyed in it was our cast iron cookware.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa

Maybe a small fire safe inside the deep freeze. I guess where the freezer is located would make a difference. Ours is in the basement so more likely water from putting out a fire would be a bigger deal than burning. I'd also say if you have a big chest freezer that is full of high density foods and the small fire safe was in the middle of the freezer from every direction it might survive. Getting to it would be another story altogether.


----------



## Sparrow

From the voice of experience, don't use your freezer as a safe. We had our freezer in a storage facility, someone decided to torch the whole place and set up a fire in the empty unit next to ours, when we got to survey the damage, you wouldn't even know that there had been a freezer in there. For this reason, I wouldn't even use a storage unit for storing my supplies, you never know when some idiot might decide to burn the place down.


----------



## crafty2002

Sounds like you may have BBQ'ed money along with he the pork and dogs in the freezer,


----------



## RichieC

Fire proof safes - aren't.


----------



## booklover

RichieC said:


> Fire proof safes - aren't.


In case you didn't read my first post... my uncle's house burned to the ground and the ONLY thing that survived (other than the occupants) was the contents of his fireproof safe.


----------



## RichieC

booklover said:


> In case you didn't read my first post... my uncle's house burned to the ground and the ONLY thing that survived (other than the occupants) was the contents of his fireproof safe.


He was lucky, or he had a very good and very expensive safe.

I have been in several dozen house fires. I have seen a supposedly "fireproof" gun safe opened to reveal nothing but barrels and actions, the stocks having burned away. I have personally recovered one of those First Alert "fireboxes" for a homeowner and watched him open it, to reveal nothing but a fine ash.

Fire-proof safes aren't.


----------



## Karen

bubbahead said:


> I don't have enough to earn a boat load of interest and would feel better having a years worth of expenses within reach.


OMG! You have a year's worth of expenses in cash and you don't consider that enough to earn interest on????? 

You can get a fireproof safe for under $150. It would be good protection and peace of mind.


----------



## jamala

My inlaws suffered a complete loss house fire and the only thing that didn't ruin were the things in their fire-proof safe It was a fort knox brand and it kept gun, jewlery, papers, pictures, tapes safe, now granted our fire dept. put lots of water on the area where the safe was and the guns had to be cleaned really well because of condinsation inside the safe but they still were safe.


----------



## RichieC

I tried. Believe what you will.


----------



## Pink_Carnation

Keep in mind unless a burglar can't find the safe or it is to big to move...it is a neon sign saying take me.


----------



## Dutch 106

Hi guys,
I bought an old emp safe from the university here for a couple of bucks its about 200 lbs and I added about 100 lbs of pennies and bricks. This is just inside the door not visable form the outside but if you break in its easy to spot. 
I figure ts to tempting to leave and too hard to open its to heavy for less than 4 big guys to move, less and they will hurt themselves and leave a trail even a poor cop can follow.
It also tells me if someone is potentially in the house and I can clear it properly. 
So even if they get those pennies I can still laugh at the dumb crooks.
Dutch


----------



## sparkysarah

What about the big old huge 1000 pound gun safes from Cabelas? My dad just got one.


----------

